# PE-Civil-Structural Emphasis



## brick2010 (Jan 18, 2010)

hello

I am planning to appear for the April PE-Civil w/structural emphasis...

Can anyone plz. tell me....

a.) Regarding transportation.. should i also READ the flexible/rigid pavement part of CERM for the morning session.... because in the syllabus, the transportation topics are very basic ... just curves and SSD, acceleration...(6 topics to be precise)

plz.. share your experiences..

thanks


----------



## EnvEngineer (Jan 19, 2010)

For all topics just stick with the outline, I do not recall anyquestiions that were not on the outline. The tranporations was just curves and acc-dcc and maybe a sight distance.



brick2010 said:


> hello
> I am planning to appear for the April PE-Civil w/structural emphasis...
> 
> Can anyone plz. tell me....
> ...


----------

